# Zwei TFT, Zwei Desktops mit ATI Hydravision



## metno (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo
Ist es möglich, mit Hilfe von ATI Hydravision auf jedem meiner 2 Monitore einen eigenen Desktop anzuzeigen? Also auf BS 1 den Desktop 1 und auf BS 2 den Desktop 2?


----------



## metno (26. Juli 2006)

Hat noch niemand etwas ähnliches versucht? oder ist die Frage zu kompliziert gestellt?

Gruss metno


----------

